# Bookshelves



## The_Saint (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello Everybody....

I recently visited a Best Buy and listened to a pair B&W CM5. Not only do they really sound nice, they are gorgeous. I could listen to them for hours. Unfortunately, at $1,200 - $1,500 a pair is way out of my budget of $700 and below for a pair of very nice bookshelves. I compiled a list that I think are similar to the B&W CM5regarding sound and aesthetics for 50/50 movies & music:

Focal 706V
Dali Lektor 3
Energy Veritas v5.1
Dynaudio DM2/6
Wharfedale 10.1
B&W 685
Boston Acoustic VS260
Boston Acoustic A26
KEF 300
Usher Audio s-520

For the next week and half, I plan to visit dealers with my Chesky CD to listen to all of these. Should I add anything else to the list?


Also, could one of you chart gurus explain to me exactly how I should interpret the Quasi-Anechoic On-Axis Frequency Response charts that are listed on websites like Stereophile/Hometheater.

Can I assume that it boils down to which speaker accurately reproduces music which reflects a flat line? If yes, then the Ascend Acoustics below look very good. I am trying to figure out why I like the CM5. Obviously, my decision will be based on what my ears like, not what a chart illustrates. I am curious about the charts.


Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## The_Saint (Feb 1, 2011)

System would not let me post these links due to I had 4 posts.

http://www.hometheater.com/content/energy-veritas-v-51-speaker-system-ht-labs-measures

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cmt340m/cmt340mmeas.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

If you want to stretch your dollars, I can't imagine anything your looking at to be able to beat these.

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/2-way-speaker-kits/zaph|audio-sr71-kit-pair-complete/

Just an ideal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the B&W's are the Speakers that you really want, I would do everything possible to make it happen. The list of speakers you listed is excellent and there is not a bad one in the bunch. I would also include PSB, Theil. Revel, and Paradigm.

Have you considered checking out Audiogon for used B&W's? On the Main Page, click the Search Button as opposed to entering in a Brand to do a Search of Speakers in your area. Also, the B&W 600 Series might strike your fancy as well and are a good bit less expensive.

I keep on bringing up the B&W's as it is not always easy to find a pair of speakers that really appeal to you. Speakers are very much a matter of personal preference. While all the brands discussed make fantastic speakers, most of the time they will not resound the way the B&W's did.

I just remember about 10 years ago not spending the extra couple thousand Dollars to get the Focal Electra's that I absolutely adored. Instead, I purchased Paradigm Studio 100's that are extremely well designed, capable speakers. However, I always regretted not getting the Focals. With Speakers being something that is technology proof, many keep their speakers far longer than every other part of ones HT. I would just hate for you to settle.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm in complete agreement with Jack, if you really like them, make it happen. OTOH you may find that one of the speakers on your audition list sounds better to you than the B&W's. As for others to add to your audition list, there are a lot but I'd try to squeeze in PSB, Snell, RBH and Revel.

The Ascend speakers are a very good value, whether it is the Sierra-1, CMT-340 SE or CBM-170 SE, they also give you an excellent opportunity to audition them;
"If for any reason during this 30-day trial period you are not completely satisfied with your purchase, you may return these items for a complete refund." 

There are other online manufacturers that offer excellent value and similar trial periods, you may also want to look at, listen to speakers from SVSound and Aperion Audio.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Regardless of measurements - If you like B&W, then go for it. A couple of more to
reccomend, for the fun of it.
PSB Imagine
http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/imagine/Imagine-B-Bookshelf

Outlaw (Snell) bookshelf speakers
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/bls.html


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The_Saint said:


> Hello Everybody....
> 
> I recently visited a Best Buy and listened to a pair B&W CM5. Not only do they really sound nice, they are gorgeous. I could listen to them for hours. Unfortunately, at $1,200 - $1,500 a pair is way out of my budget of $700 and below for a pair of very nice bookshelves.


Welcome to the HTS forum.

The B&W 685 is very similar to the CM5, and would save you money. The biggest difference is the cabinets, one is real wood veneer and the other is a vinyl wrap.



> Also, could one of you chart gurus explain to me exactly how I should interpret the Quasi-Anechoic On-Axis Frequency Response charts that are listed on websites like Stereophile/Hometheater.


A flat graph is a good indicator... but not THE go to quality metric to determine what sounds best. Your room and your ears will determine that. Make sure that you can audition your purchase in your own home, and return if not satisfied.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

The_Saint said:


> Hello Everybody....
> 
> I recently visited a Best Buy and listened to a pair B&W CM5. Not only do they really sound nice, they are gorgeous. I could listen to them for hours. Unfortunately, at $1,200 - $1,500 a pair is way out of my budget of $700 and below for a pair of very nice bookshelves. I compiled a list that I think are similar to the B&W CM5regarding sound and aesthetics for 50/50 movies & music:
> 
> ...


I own the B&W and I like them a lot. I have them my bonus room set up. They sound great.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you checked out Music Direct? They are clearing out the Wharfedale EVO speaker line to make way for the new Jades. Discounts are at least 50% off. Great deals and a step above the Diamonds.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> For the next week and half, I plan to visit dealers with my Chesky CD to listen to all of these. Should I add anything else to the list?


Chesky is an "audiophile" CD. For all it is, (and it's fun, sure), is it really representative of what you're looking for? I would bring familiar material that I plan to listen to on a consistent basis. Oh, and the Inception Sountrack  :hsd:

As for speakers, I like some of Nova's suggestions in particular. 

For an online brand, strongly consider the Soundfield Audio Monitor 1s.

Is there a particular reason you're dead set on bookshelves? While they can sound acceptable in smaller rooms and medium SPLs, small speakers tend to compress dynamic range.



> Also, could one of you chart gurus explain to me exactly how I should interpret the Quasi-Anechoic On-Axis Frequency Response charts that are listed on websites like Stereophile/Hometheater.
> 
> Can I assume that it boils down to which speaker accurately reproduces music which reflects a flat line? If yes, then the Ascend Acoustics below look very good. I am trying to figure out why I like the CM5. Obviously, my decision will be based on what my ears like, not what a chart illustrates. I am curious about the charts.


On-axis frequency response is one aspect of it. Most of the magazines actually give very low resolution 1/3 octave graphs, and their quasi-anechoic / summed nearfield measurements leave something to be desired.

Ideally you want no smoothing, or at most 1/12th of an octave smoothing. This often helps reveal resonances in the speaker's behaviour.

Of course one measurement is just that - _one_ measurement. Like tesseract said, it won't tell you everything about what you hear because speakers aren't a laser gun. Speakers are resonant(which is why we pay big money for speakers that don't add their own resonances to the sound.. even the popular marketing terms like "resoannce free kevlar driver" and "pistonic titanium tweeter" and "MDF enclosure" will have resonances, and at times they're audible and impart a signature onto the sound., and speakers distrubute sound in many directions, incuding the full listening area (you have two ears), the floor and side walls (you hear reflections, and they make a big impact on how and what we hear), speaker motors distort (sure it sounds good lsitening at 80db, but can it handle strong dynamic range without faltering?).

I am a big believer in speaker measurements but I also believe that while measurements help me decide which speakers I don't want, most speakers don't have nearly enough quality or quantity of measurement to actually say "I want that one".

Personally I am not a fan of B&W speakers. But if you're interested in them, I highly reccomend requesting an _in-home audition with the opportunity to A/B it to an alternative near the same price_. Good brick and mortar dealers and some online internet direct brands will allow you to do this for 30 day periods. Spend your money wisely and figure out what system will keep you happy in the long run at SPLs you choose to listen at in :your: room.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Check Monitor Audio speakers as well. I actually preferred their sound to the B&W 685s although it was close. (I ended up going with Paradigm SE rather than either of those, however)


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd like to second the recommendation for monitor audio. In my room, they were an easy pick over B&W. Also, do your best to put together some in home auditions. You may be amazed at how different results can be compared to the showroom.


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll poke my head in here and recommend listening to some MartinLogan LX-16s. They are great looking speakers, like the B&Ws, but they are using a folded ribbon tweeter, which I really love the sound of. 

I would generally recommend a subwoofer with *any* bookshelf speakers, so keep that in mind as well.

Are you planning to eventually turn this into a 5.1 system, or will it remain strictly 2-channel?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would also highly recommend these SVS MBS-02 They sound fantastic and the rosewood cabinet looks just amazing and they are very well built.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I am working on a review of the LX-16's and they do sound phenomenal but they are power hungry. They need a 4 ohm load before they really open up.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a Paradigm fanboy so those would be my suggestion. If possible try to check them out as well.:T


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I can't comment on the rest of your list but I've owned the Usher S-520 and replaced them with Ascend Acoustics' Sierra-1. The Ushers are decent little speakers if you can find them for $400/pr but I think that Ascend's CBM-170SE (a buddy owns a pair) is better for less money although not so pretty. The three problems with the S-520 are 1) that you _need_ to cross them over to a sub at 80hz to avoid bottoming the woofer at high volumes. 2) Their small size, too low tuning, and limited power handling limit them to small rooms. And 3) the highs are too rolled off. The Ascend CMT-340 (I owned a pair for a while) are even better and well worth the added expense - excellent speakers.


----------

